# Pistachio Crunch



## Polly-Esther (Jul 5, 2004)

*Pistachio Crunch*

2 cups shelled pistachios 
1 cup granulated sugar 
1/2 cup water 
3/4 teaspoon ground cinnamon 
1 teaspoon vanilla extract 

Roast pistachios in 300°F oven for 10 minutes. Cool. 

Mix sugar, water and cinnamon. Cook and stir over medium-high heat until sugar dissolves and mixture boils. Cook without stirring to 236°F (soft ball stage) on candy thermometer. Remove from heat; add vanilla. Cook to lukewarm (about 120°F.) 

Add pistachios; stir 5 to 10 minutes or until nuts are coated and syrup is thick and creamy-colored. (Syrup may be very stiff and difficult to stir initially.) Turn onto greased surface and separate nuts. 

Makes 3 cups.


----------

